# Milkbank house



## mccallay (Oct 20, 2013)

Found this gem of an old manor house just outside Lockerbie in Scotland. Cant find much information on the place apart from its called Milkbank house and the roof was removed in the 60s. This has caused nature to reclaim it as its own. Enjoy




Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


MIlkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on 


Milkbank manor house by mccallay, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like the Scottish version of Baron Hill mansion, thanks for sharing your loveleee piks of it


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2013)

It might be falling down but there still some amazing features,great images.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 21, 2013)

2nd to last photo is brilliant ;-) well done


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing place!!! Thanks for sharing!!!
Another one to the list


----------

